# Found a video of my sweet Nigel



## crimsongypsy (Jun 5, 2012)

Nigel was the sweetest, most affectionate rat I've owned. I got him from a rescue a couple of years ago. He unfortunately passed away this past December from pneumonia. I took this video the fall before his passing. He was an yet another dose of antibiotics. This video was taken after he took his dose of meds like a champ. It was a sweet moment that I'll cherish forever. Rest well, darling. 

I just thought I'd share this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s8tXUlXbfc hopefully this link works. I haven't really posted very much.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Aww that's so sweet, looks like he's really enjoying those skritches, what a sweetie. How lovely that you have such a nice moment on video, sorry for your loss.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Aww he seems so content there


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

So glad you have this memory. He looks so happy and content.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

A great rat like a candle in the wind illuminates your life too briefly, but like a fine wine the memory only sweetens with age. You were blessed to have Nigel, and my condolences on your loss.


----------

